# Which LED headlights?



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

After reading comments by @*evo77. *Evidently, Cree LEDs are not a good option given that they have domed lens over the LEDs. I've compiled a new list of three options.

1. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FI0SC74/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A3G7TLYY81PTV&psc=1

2. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0765MRX1F/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AFCCAHNOW2XSP&psc=1

3. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZ01S8Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1RHV9UIZAFNVZ&psc=1


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job researching. 

Out of your final 3 choices, I have tested the first one. It had a pretty good pattern, bright hot spot but unfortunately more glare. 

This was taken at close range so the beam hasn't had quite the chance to develop but you'll notice a 60° vertical strip of light left center. This strip may lay right over the direct eye path of oncoming drivers. 

Top is LED
Bottom is halogen









The second choice I am weary about due to the 4 chip array. It's too long and may result in an focused light pattern. 

The third choice I personally would ignore. First of all, the page does not even show you a H13 bulb. It's a H4. And secondly the design of this bulb looks to be a copy of two other Chinese marketed bulbs combined in one. Yes, the Chinese copy each other.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

evo77 said:


> Great job researching.
> 
> Out of your final 3 choices, I have tested the first one. It had a pretty good pattern, bright hot spot but unfortunately more glare.
> 
> ...


 @evo77, Are you planning to test the DD SL1s when they come out? 

If they turn out as you're expecting, those would probably be the best choice here, yes?


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

Just like many other things, it seems there's no perfect world with these LEDs. I went ahead and ordered the VK-5S H13 9008 8000LM LED Headlight Conversion Kit.

As long as these work out, I'll probably follow up with a set of their H8/H9/H11 for the fog lights.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FI0S49U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A3G7TLYY81PTV&psc=1

However, I'm remotely intrigued with these dual color lights. Probably a little gimmicky for a 49 year old though, lol 

These look a lot like Philips chips to me. I don't see silicone lens on them.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074Q6X54L/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AQV2X9R9RK79&psc=1

I'm not sure why these cost so much more. They are Philips chips.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076DR4GHH/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1P223EEC6797V&psc=1


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MP81 said:


> @evo77, Are you planning to test the DD SL1s when they come out?
> 
> If they turn out as you're expecting, those would probably be the best choice here, yes?


I'm not sure. They are only available in single filament style at the moment. By the time the dual filament H13 is released (which could very well be another year or so) I will have already retrofitted a set of LED projectors. Which will be superior in light output over any pnp LED bulb. 

Our Dodge minivan uses H11 so I'm debating on giving the SL1 a try. But I've already got plans for a LED projector retrofit too, lol. It may be a good test because the current LED bulbs we have in there now are pretty **** good.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

evo77 said:


> ...the current LED bulbs we have in there now are pretty **** good.


What bulbs are in it?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm curious to what is evo77's go-to choice for LED bulbs...


That guy is a LED madman.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The wife's van has EKLIGHT K8 H11 bulbs. Twice as bright as halogens. I've been meaning to take video of the beam at night. It's very impressive for a reflector system. If it wasn't for the finicky canbus flickering (very faint) I'd probably stick with these and skip a retrofit. 


























Here is my image of the Caravan headlamp.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately EKLIGHT does not a have a proper H13 application. Their current H13 is an H4 bulb with a H13 base. This results in a poor beam pattern. I'm actually surprised that they have not properly designed a H13 LED board considering that this company puts a lot of effort into the optical and thermal designs of their bulbs.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

evo77 said:


> Great job researching.
> 
> Out of your final 3 choices, I have tested the first one. It had a pretty good pattern, bright hot spot but unfortunately more glare.


Should I have to turn these or install as is?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FI0SC74?tag=vs-auto-convert-amazon-20


----------

